# Lotto Quoten berechnen ?



## bossi (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin grade mal wieder am Coden und stehe auf nen Schlauch :suspekt:
Also ich schreibe eine Art Lotto-System und wollte wie folgt vorgehen.

```
$Gewinnanteil-2er = "30"; #%
$Gewinnanteil-3er = "70"; #%
```
Im Jackpot sind jetzt z.B. 100€
Wen da jetzt aber 1x 2er und 4x 3er ist, bekommt der 2er mehr also die die ein 3er haben.
1x 2er = 30,00€
4x 3er = 17,50€
Hat einer hier ne Idee wie man das lösen kann 

Gruß
Bossi


----------



## Mairhofer (30. Mai 2007)

So wie ich das deutsche Lotto kenne, wäre deine Lösung korrekt.
Es gibt die x Gewinnklassen, denen vorher ein prozentualer Wert der Gesamtsumme zugeschrieben wird und sich die Gewinner dieser Klasse diesen Betrag dann teilen.

Wenn natürlich die Anzahl der Gewinner mit wenigen Richtigen geringer ist als die Anzahl der Gewinner mit mehreren Richtigen, erhält der mit weniger richtigen Zahlen natürlich mehr.
Dadurch das aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit grösser ist 2 Richtige zu haben sollte die Anzahl der Gewinner mit 2 Richtigen höher sein, als die Anzahl der Gewinner von 3+x Richtigen bei zum Beispiel einem System wie 6 aus 49.

Edit:
Hier noch ein Link von Wikipedia zur prozentualen Verteilung beim deutschen 6 aus 49:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotto#6_aus_49_in_Deutschland
Und dem Hinweis:
Dazu sind einige Besonderheiten zu berücksichtigen. Übersteigt ein Einzelgewinn in einer niedrigeren Gewinnklasse den einer höheren Gewinnklasse, so werden die Gewinnsummen zusammengelegt und die Gewinne gleichmäßig auf die beiden Gewinnklassen verteilt.


----------



## bossi (30. Mai 2007)

Schon klar, aber es gibt betimmt ein Rechenweg dafür um das zu ändern.
Glaube nicht das die Lottosystem so arbeiten wie ich es hier versuche.
Ein Mathematiker hat doch bestimmt eine Lösung dafür ;-)


----------



## Mairhofer (30. Mai 2007)

Mit dem Hinweis von Wikpedia den ich gepostet habe, sollte es doch recht einfach sein.

Du berechnest den Einzelgewinn für jeden User und speicherst das in einem array oder in variablen.
Dann prüfst du, ob eine niedrigere Klasse einen höheren Einzelgewinn hat als in einer höhere Klasse. Das sind einfache if Abfragen und wenn dabei irgendwo ein true herauskommt, dann addierst du die beiden möglichen Gewinnsummen zusammen, sowie die Anzahl der Gewinner und verteilst wieder gleich für alle. 

In deinem Beispiel sinds dann ((Gesamtsumme Klasse 2 + Gesamtsumme Klasse 3) / (Anzahl Gewinnerklasse 2 + Anzahl Gewinnerklasse 3)) => 100€/4 = 25€ für jeden.

Ich bräuchte da jetzt keinen Mathematiker oder ich versteh gerade was falsch  Ist ja auch noch früh.


----------



## bossi (30. Mai 2007)

Dein *EDIT *habe ich nicht gesehen, aber bei deiner Rechung "*100€/4=25*" bekommt der 2er ja garnichts ab


----------



## Mairhofer (30. Mai 2007)

Sorry verlesen! 
Hab irgendwie 3 Gewinner mit 3 Richtigen im Kopf gehabt beim schreiben.
Dann sinds natürlich 100/5 = 20 für jeden.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Bedenke auch dass die Gewinnausschüttung geringer ausfallen mus als die Spieleinsätze..... es soll sich ja schliesslich auch für den "Betreiber" lohnen. 

Ach ja, Glückstspiel ist verboten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bossi (30. Mai 2007)

*@Mairhofer*: Das ist doch Müll, der 2er bekommt das gleiche wie der 3er
*@Dr Dau*: Betreibergebühr ist schon abgerechnet ;-)


----------



## Techy (4. November 2011)

Oh man, ich hab absolut das gleiche Problem, ich versuche gerade anhand der Ausschüttungssumme zu berechnen wie die Quoten aussehen und schaff es gar nicht mit der Formel...multipliziert man einfach anzahl der gewinne mal die Gewinsummen wie auf http://www.lottovergleich.com/lottozahlen/ oder ist es eine andere Formel, weil ich glaube die zahlen können nicht stimmen, dann wird doch viel weniger ausgezahlt als der Spieleinsatz.


----------



## saftmeister (4. November 2011)

Sorry, kann ich mir grad nicht verkneifen:



Techy hat gesagt.:


> weil ich glaube die zahlen können nicht stimmen, dann wird doch viel weniger ausgezahlt als der Spieleinsatz.


 


			
				Frei nach Loriot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ach!


----------

